# Super Blue Auratus sex opinions



## Art A (Nov 6, 2007)

I got four SB's from Marcus mid April. They were ~5 months OOW. I have no idea how to sex them and don't know if they are sexable at ~8 months. Any guesses on what sexes they are?
Thanks in advance.

First two

































































Second two


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It looks to me like it could be two pairs. I'm really lousy on sexing Auratus, though.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

The best you can do it is raise them up another 6 months so you can be sure they've all reached their adult size and then do just as you've done here - cup them up and eye ball them side by side. Pick the biggest and smallest and pair them up and see what happens. Once you are sure they are all at least 12-14 months there should be a notable size difference between the males and females and that's usually the only way to tell them apart. They tend to run female heavy, but good luck with them - some nice looking frogs!

BTW - if by some chance you find yourself with all males give us a shout - we have 6 or 7 extra adult females to sell or trade


----------

